# Elyria, OH - #32 F Senior?



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14298423

Lorain Co AS

Looks like a senior girl (THERE ARE THREE HERE - ALL POSTED)


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I count 4 all together with the previous one right? I checked thier site before bed last night too.Lol,they still just had the one.Hope they get help.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

I can donate to an approved rescue to help with her expenses.

Please send me a PM if help is needed.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone working on this one,or news?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

this girl needs help NOW GASSED Fri AM








PLEASE SOMEONE for this senior girl?


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Confirmed anything yet?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Spoke to Terry at shelter afew minutes ago,this dog is still there,and claimed would not be put down(?).SO SHE IS STILL AVAILABLE!!!!!!!11


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

sry for the 11 after !!!!,lol


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

BUMP,ANY HELP?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

can anyone help this pretty senior girl? she deserves a second chance


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

8/12/08 - I jsut spoke with a person at the kennel and I believe he said there was an Old Shepherd there, must be this gal, but she isn't listed on their website.

http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx

Please do not go by the Petfinder site, they said it isn't up todate at all.

Val


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

This girl is listed here>>
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14298423


Lorain County dog kennel. http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/s...sort=&preview=1


I am not sure why they have two different sites for dogs available.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

PLEAZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Any word on this girl?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Still listed on all the sites. (They actually have 3 sites,that I know of.) Morning bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

If you go by the site that Wisc.Tiger suggested ,she is not listed anymore.
http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx
However she is still listed here
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/s...iew=1&sort=,but as said above they do not keep this site updated.I will say this they have added alot more dogs to it in the last day,and I have NEVER ,EVER saw this many listed!!!!


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Any news on this one?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: rocky1If you go by the site that Wisc.Tiger suggested ,she is not listed anymore.
> http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx
> However she is still listed here
> http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/s...iew=1&sort=,but as said above they do not keep this site updated.I will say this they have added alot more dogs to it in the last day,and I have NEVER ,EVER saw this many listed!!!!


Any news on this girl? Her Petfinder listing doesn't come up now but she shows up on the shelter site, just a different picture.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump for the girl


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone for this senior girl?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Morning bump


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

I called, she's still there. They said they don't euthanize there anymore, which is good news. Still, can someone get her out?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:don't euthanize


Pretty lady being moved to Non-Urgent.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump,any help for her


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Lorain. Co, OH - Cage #32 Female Senior?*

http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx

Female Shepherd found on Brownhelm Rd in Vermilion, Available for adoption NOW!

If you are interested in one of these dogs, please contact the Dog Kennel at (440) 326-5995, or email [email protected].


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

morning bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lorain. Co, OH - Cage #32 Female Senior?*

Dup thread


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1177342&page=0&fpart=3


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Lorain. Co, OH - Cage #32 Female Senior?*

They don't euth anymore? I'm gonna have to confirm that with shelter too.


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Lorain. Co, OH - Cage #32 Female Senior?*



> Originally Posted By: dogsaverThey don't euth anymore? I'm gonna have to confirm that with shelter too.


Let us know what you find out. I was worried about her.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lorain. Co, OH - Cage #32 Female Senior?*

I have been trying to find out the same thing.I understand they still euth, usually is the unadoptables,bully breeds and larger dogs first when there is no help,adoption or rescue.They are trying to hold dogs longer though.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lorain. Co, OH - Cage #32 Female Senior?*

still listed,morning bump


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Lorain. Co, OH - Cage #32 Female Senior?*

http://www.loraincounty.us/getdoc/3449438e-1b58-46f4-b2c6-46baf3e38c68/Dogs-to-Adopt.aspx
Listing no longer there....... hope she found a home.


----------

